# Putin Threatens to Target Europe with Missiles



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Putin Threatens to Target Europe with Missiles *

(www.theglobeandmail.com)
In an interview with the Globe and Mail, Russian President Vladimir Putin has threatened to target Europe with missiles, including potentially nuclear weapons, in a dramatic escalation of his Cold War-style showdown with the United States.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Could the good ol' days of the Cold War be back? Bring it on. The islamic militants and all the other rougue nations were somewhat behaved when they had to choose sides.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Great sig 75 !!!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

He might be doing us a favor if he bombs certain parts of the EU.

It's one way to defeat radical Islam...blow up all the places the Haj are moving to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Great sig 75 !!!!!


Thanks. If only that was how we conducted our military operations. No one would screw with us and it would all be forgotten a few months later.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

While Russia's military remains formidable, it is a shell of it's former self. Putin is throwing a temper tantrum because the US has bigger fish to fry. He's pissed that they're no longer the superpower of old.


If that pastey faced commie doesn't like us, I say... F- him.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I read somewhere that by 2012 or 2015, their military is going to be majority mooselimb...:shock:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*....GO AHEAD Putin....I DARE you to nuke France*


----------

